# Are you planning your baby's Astrological Sign?



## Squiggy

A large part of me doesn't care, but a small part does. I sort of don't want my child to be certain signs based on the personality clashes of people I've known. That may seem shallow, :shrug:
For example, my husband is a _certain sign_, and it would just kill me to have to live with two LOL 

But I also consider having my baby during certain seasons. I would love an Autumn baby. 

I was just wondering if anyone else has considered this.


----------



## mrspeanut

Never thought about their potential star sign but we did carefully think about the month/season we wanted ideally. We would love our next (#2) to be born jan-march next year so ttc from April!

Good luck to you xx


----------



## LockandKey

I didn't really consider it with DD, I just said "hey let's TTC NOW!" and DH said ok :haha: DD is a Gemini, and our next babes I would like to be either an autumn or winter baby


----------



## iow_bird

Seeing as it took a year to get our BFP with my LO, I think trying to plan for when Bub is born is a bit like setting yourself up for a disappointment. All seasons have their bonus's, winter babies get snuggled up in blankets, summer babies you don't need to worry about them staying warm! hehe! And I don't believe in starsign stuff, so that kinda answers that one!
I'm just hoping No2 comes along a bit quicker!


----------



## Pearls18

No it doesn't mean anything to me, I don't really understand it, even if it did I wouldn't aim for a star sign. There are particular months/seasons I'd prefer mainly because of the baby's education. But the only month I will definately avoid if I can is giving birth in December, we have so much that month as well as xmas.


----------



## Lola_Bunny

I haven't thought about star signs but there are certain months id like due to schooling. Id like Sept-Nov or Jan-April. Obviously I dont really mind when we conceive/when LO is born but my daughter was born in july and so will be one of the youngest when she starts school. I'd like our next one o be the oldest or in the middle age wise when is come to school. Probably seems silly to some lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

MarineWAG said:


> No it doesn't mean anything to me, I don't really understand it, even if it did I wouldn't aim for a star sign. There are particular months/seasons I'd prefer mainly because of the baby's education. But the only month I will definately avoid if I can is giving birth in December, we have so much that month as well as xmas.

Ditto this, except I'd be aiming to avoid February. I swear there is a birthday everyday that month on my OH's side.


----------



## babyzoe

I totally am! I'm the fourth woman to be a certain sign and I really want my first child to be the same sign. My mom, her mom and her mom, were all born around the same time. I don't believe in astrology, but I still really want to carry on the "unplanned tradition".


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Me and hubby are both Cancer, and I think it'd be nice to have a little crabby baby ;) I don't really believe too much in the whole astrology thing, but me and hubby both fit the Cancerian stereotype to the letter :haha:, so we'd probably understand a baby born at the same time of year. 

We were both amongst the youngest in our year at school (we were 4 years and 3 months old when we started reception), and it never did us any harm...in fact at one point I was the youngest in my year by over a year (moving house and schools meant that to stay with kids my own age I'd have had to go back to primary school after starting secondary school...that wasn't happening, lol!) and I never had a single problem with keeping up, I was in the top sets for everything :blush:, so I personally am not worried about the 'summer baby' schooling problem.

We are planning for a late-spring -> mid-autumn baby (starting TTC in August), and will attempt to skip TTC in months that would result in a winter baby...my brother was born two days before Christmas, and it sucked for him, his birthday was always overshadowed by Christmas...plus when baby is grown they'd never be able to get annual leave for their birthday, and I have that every year for mine :haha: 

That said, if we have problems conceiving, we'll stop being so fussy!


----------



## Squiggy

MarineWAG said:


> No it doesn't mean anything to me, I don't really understand it, even if it did I wouldn't aim for a star sign. There are particular months/seasons I'd prefer mainly because of the baby's education. But the only month I will definately avoid if I can is giving birth in December, we have so much that month as well as xmas.




Lola_Bunny said:


> I haven't thought about star signs but there are certain months id like due to schooling. Id like Sept-Nov or Jan-April. Obviously I dont really mind when we conceive/when LO is born but my daughter was born in july and so will be one of the youngest when she starts school. I'd like our next one o be the oldest or in the middle age wise when is come to school. Probably seems silly to some lol

*Marine*, I was born January 2nd and my family is of the low-class variety, so I was always handed one present on Christmas and told it was to satisfy both Christmas AND my birthday. I think it's total trash to do this to a child! I would absolutely NOT want a baby anywhere near Christmas. 

*Lola*, again, I was born January in a poor area, so when I was 4 upon school year (would be 5 in January) the school said I was too young for Kindergarten. Mom took me back the following year and they said I was too old for Kindergarten. WTH!!!! :growlmad: 


I only made this topic because my husband is a certain sign and we clash on EVERYTHING!!! So, honestly, I would certainly want to avoid having another personality like that in the house simply to spare my sanity!!!


----------



## fides

MarineWAG said:


> No it doesn't mean anything to me, I don't really understand it, even if it did I wouldn't aim for a star sign. There are particular months/seasons I'd prefer mainly because of the baby's education. But the only month I will definately avoid if I can is giving birth in December, we have so much that month as well as xmas.

pretty much same here. i couldn't even tell you what "sign" my baby has, lol.

i also think December sounds crazy - i know too many people born on Christmas, the day after, the day before, 2 days before, etc, and they all pretty much hate it. but, then, i guess a Christmas baby would be better than no baby? :shrug:


----------



## vikster

No, never been a consideration and neither of us are into astrology. Like MarineWAG has said, I would like to avoid december and january but if we were blessed with a baby in one of those months I would be happy x


----------

